# Manitowoc qdo 132 a hot compressor



## gman1954 (Sep 28, 2011)

Please Help!

This unit is about two years old, filter cleaned and checked fan for operation. No coil problems, Unit will start up and run a few minutes, compressor gets hot to the touch. I have not checked the Freon at the moment. What maybe the first step. Fan comes on and cuts off after about a minute but fan checks out.

Please give advice my friends.

Gary


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

refrigerant restriction such as a faulty txv or clogged piston, improper charge and/or dirty condensor.


----------



## gman1954 (Sep 28, 2011)

*132 Manitowac icemaker*

Thanks Doc 

I will check this out 

Gary


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

> I have not checked the Freon at the moment.


Checking the pressures would be the place to start...along with amp draws.


----------



## gman1954 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks buddy, I believe the temp sensor is damaged.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Thanks buddy, I believe the temp sensor is damaged.


The discharge temperature sensor rarely goes bad but it is easily tested to where there is no need to guess. Get an accurate clamp on temperature clamp and verify that the resistance of the thermistor matches the corresponding resistance of the thermistor block on the compressor discharge line. Also, if the ice machine IS down you can test the thermistor for accuracy by placing it in a ice bath and then boiling water...each time checking its resistance for accuracy. The thermistor will not take out the compressor unless the discharge line goes above 255 during the freeze cycle or below 85 during the harvest cycle. 

In order to know for sure and not cause the customer to go dumping money on parts all operating parameters should be taken. Once this is done there is no need to guess or assume...or for that matter, cause a customer to pay for items they do not need.


----------

